# My apartment's open network: authorization/internet access denied



## Zuno (Sep 21, 2010)

I'll start by elaborating a bit on my situation (which I lack the proper terminology to thoroughly search the web for a solution). I've been accessing my apartments open network, which requires additional authorization after I've connected already.

My MBP connected fine when I had it; My Vista connects fine now. My new laptop running Win7 runs into a problem though. It won't accept my user name/password - leaving me with no internet access after giving me a white page with the words "Error: Authen Rejected". oddly enough, the local network connects fine though (I've sent files from my vista my win7 thru it).

I've tested my wireless connection at my parent's place (which has WPA2 Personal encryption or whatever) and it works great. What's the deal?

Here's the authorization that I mentioned earlier:









. . . And now the technical jargon/vista & win7 ipconfig:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Owner>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Owner-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5007EG Wireless Network Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-24-D2-3B-6B-73
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::a0c6:502b:564c:366e%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.6.65(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, September 21, 2010 12:16:02 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, September 21, 2010 1:16:02 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : fe80::226:5aff:fec5:ae3%11
192.168.6.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.6.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 205.171.3.25
205.171.2.25
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8102E Family PCI-E Fast Ethern
et NIC (NDIS 6.0)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-33-AD-3F-9C
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:808:3ba8:3f57:f9be(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::808:3ba8:3f57:f9be%12(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{0913D5A8-EAAD-4D04-821E-DF2C6404A
AB0}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{3D727DAE-E9C3-493F-B8FE-222CE5289
741}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Owner>

- - -

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Zephyr
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 90-E6-BA-82-36-1F
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR928X Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-25-D3-9B-96-D2
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::14eb:7bef:56a4:58a9%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.6.82(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, September 21, 2010 12:12:08 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, September 21, 2010 1:12:07 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : fe80::226:5aff:fec5:ae3%11
192.168.6.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.6.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 205.171.3.25
 205.171.2.25
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{E88F71C1-D99E-43A7-A818-CDA6A2E37529}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:3052:3b91:3f57:f9ad(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3052:3b91:3f57:f9ad%13(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Windows\system32>

Anyway, thanks for reading thus far! Any reply leading me in the right direction would be awesome. Thanks again!


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Does the apartment system use mac address control? Perhaps your Windows 7 MAC address needs to be authorized.


----------

